# What Mobile OS do you prefer?



## VVoltz (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm curious to what side the community leans towards here at GBATemp. I listed the OSs alphabetically, you know for fairness. There are some other ones out there like Samsung's bada or Windows Mobile 6.5 but these are the biggest ones at the current state of the market.

Cast your vote and let your voice be heard!

VVoltz out.


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2012)

I voted for iOS only since I didn't buy my Galaxy Nexus yet and I have the most experience with me.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 7, 2012)

What made you chose that one? You are a heavy iOS user, you have an iPod too, right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

Symbian S60


----------



## iFish (Jan 7, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> What made you chose that one? You are a heavy iOS user, you have an iPod too, right?


Well, I've been using iOS for years. Since 1.1.3.

I have pretty much only iOS devices in the house in terms of mobile OSes(We also have a Palm Trio). But iOS is what I've used most


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Android by a wide margin. iOS is alright but no comparison.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Android by a country mile.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Android by a country mile.


QFT, although the rooting/custom ROMs scene is incredibly confusing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Android by a country mile.


I'd nearly used the same expression myself.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Android by a country mile.
> ...


Perhaps at first, but once you understand the basic concepts, it's not that tricky.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 7, 2012)

Android all the way. I have all my pictures, videos, etc. Automatically backed up with Dropbox as soon as I take them. I also have a program that backs up my texts/phone records every day at 11:00pm, then the other program sends it to Dropbox. I can also restore the backups. I have an adblocker installed, free wifi tether with 4G, all my emails together, my voicemail is transcribed to text & I can hear/read it on my computer, can play emulators (Gameboy, GBC, GBA, NES, SNES, N64 & PSX Even) With WiiMote, mirroring to an HDTV via HDMI.. It's fabulous.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2012)

Blackberry because I enjoy summer rioting.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 7, 2012)

iOS because of the much better game selection.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 7, 2012)

iOS because I've been using it for a long time now


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 7, 2012)

Android is my favorite, though iOS is the most user friendly (And therefore, the most restricted).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 7, 2012)

iPhone is much better. It is not an opinion but a fact for some reasons.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> iPhone is much better. It is *not an opinion but a fact* for some reasons.


lol wat


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 7, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> iPhone is much better. It is not an opinion but a fact for some reasons.


Your last sentence contradicts itself.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2012)

Voted on Android.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Blackberry because I enjoy summer rioting.


LOOOL, but you didn't vote!


----------



## Originality (Jan 7, 2012)

I've used Android. I've used iOS. iOS is buggy. Android is buggy. Both have a bajillion useless apps and a handful of good apps.

In the end, it comes down to experience, and I have better experiences with Android than iOS. Android have had the notification bar and widgets since the early days, where as iOS was far too slow to implement it. Not to mention Flash support and expandable media support (microSD ftw).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2012)

Voted for Android. I first started out with iOS and had no complaints. Then Android came out and I assumed iOS was still the best thing since sliced cheese, at least until I got my official first Android device. I loved the customization of it and the variety of choices in terms of device you can have. Not only that, but most don't cost a leg and a half for a decent one. I currently have an HTC Evo 4G and an HP Touchpad with CM7 and I don't think I'll ever go back to iOS, it's too bland and the same.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 7, 2012)

ThePowerOutage said:


> Android is my favorite, though iOS is the most user friendly (And therefore, the most restricted).


Most restricted mobile OS would be Windows 7 phone...  If you think iOS 5 is that restricted try using Windows 7...   Anyways I voted for Android but iOS is also great..  I just like the fact that with Android you get a notification LED, and all your apps are integrated into the OS.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> > Android is my favorite, though iOS is the most user friendly (And therefore, the most restricted).
> ...


Windows Phone 7 is less restricted than iOS. Microsoft even approved a (paid-for, but quite cheap) "jailbreak" to allow people to run homebrew on WP7 phones, Apple have never done anything of the sort for iOS. I fail to see how you think iOS is less restricted?


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 7, 2012)

I prefer the graphical Style of Metro Language on WP7 and the interface of iOS


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > ThePowerOutage said:
> ...


Jailbreak iOS and thats it, its so easy...  What I meant is that Windows Phone 7 is just so boring, and its really restricted what you can do with it such as customizations as it has next to none.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 7, 2012)

This may be a little off topic, but is there a port of WP7 OS or Zune OS for IPod touch or IPhone?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Jailbreak iOS and thats it, its so easy...  What I meant is that Windows Phone 7 is just so boring, and its really restricted what you can do with it such as customizations as it has next to none.



Jailbreaking isn't an official thing though. If you're counting in hacks, of course iOS comes higher than WP7 because (i) it's more popular, so more people hack it and release tweaks etc. (ii) it's existed for much longer, so it's established. iOS is just as restricted as WP7, there are just ways around those restrictions. It is still an extremely restricted OS, the fact that there are hacks to workaround that just makes it easier to deal with.




jrk190 said:


> This may be a little off topic, but is there a port of WP7 OS or Zune OS for IPod touch or IPhone?



You can't just "port" a closed source operating system. So no. There may be themes to emulate it's interface, but there is not now, nor will there ever be, a port of the OS.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 7, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


How long have you used a windows phone?


----------



## vpd (Jan 7, 2012)

Another vote for android from me, the stock roms are good, but custom roms and that make it even better!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like how Android 4 fixed a glitch I had with most -oid emulators.
However I can't use fast forward anymore (to grind in RPGs.)



emigre said:


> Blackberry because I enjoy summer rioting.


Objection!
You said in blogs that you disliked Blackberry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> > Android is my favorite, though iOS is the most user friendly (And therefore, the most restricted).
> ...


I haven't used WP7 very much at all, but on the occasions I've seen and interacted with it, it felt claustrophobic. I'm used to homescreens and similar interfaces, but with the tiles it felt like I was trapped inside the menu.

I'm not even a claustrophobe.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 7, 2012)

What's a Symbian?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 7, 2012)

Android would get most votes, no doubt.
I like iOS personally. Never tried BB before, and I regret getting it lol. Its not for me :/ The only thing good about is the email and BBM.


----------



## granville (Jan 7, 2012)

Android, no question for me. The customization is absolutely great. Including the ability to use a custom kernel. I find it perfectly user-friendly and not at all confusing. Also like the flash support (big plus for me).


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Jan 7, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> What's a Symbian?


That's the os used in most nokia phones.

Anyway I voted for android . iOS is just too simple for me , Blackberry is useless if you aren't a chat addict & Symbian is too retarded compared to iOS & Android.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > SifJar said:
> ...



My dad has one, and its just plain boring.  With Android you get a fun user inteface, while on Windows 7 phone its so easy and just swiping up and down really which takes all the fun away.  That was basically the point of WP7 to make you spend less times with your phone.  Also its app store sucks compared to the Market and Apple App Store.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 7, 2012)

I have actually used all of these. I personally really like WP7, not so much for what it is but for how Microsoft broke the mold and tried something completely different, I think a lot of people is unfair with the Metro design (the interface with the squares), it really is fast and responsive, much more than Android IMO. Too bad it came out so late, it still has come catching up to do in terms of basic features (like video conferencing or consistent horizontal keyboard support) and a LOT of catching up with more advanced stuff that iOS5 and Android 4.0 now offers (dual/quad core support, SD card switching, battery life optimizations).


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2012)

I personally rather like the Metro interface, I admire its simplicity, yet functionality.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 8, 2012)

You could get the metro interface on Android.  There is a UI for it in the market.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I like how Android 4 fixed a glitch I had with most -oid emulators.
> However I can't use fast forward anymore (to grind in RPGs.)
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just trolling but where am I trolling?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

iOS + Android. Honestly all the others suck.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> iOS + Android. Honestly all the others suck.


WP7 isn't that bad, like @[member='VVoltz'] said before. Just give it a chance before hating it.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 8, 2012)

WP7 is a wonderful operating system, it was just released far too late


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 8, 2012)

Android, for its open environment.
Windows Phone 7, for its simplicity and yet useful interface.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2012)

I use Android the most but there's pros and cons.

I'm not too fond of iOS but at least it's streamlined. With Android devices, there's so many of them that one build of Android can run great on one device but be terrible on another. At least with iOS if you buy the product, you're guaranteed (mostly) to have the OS running well.

That being said I do enjoy the customization in Android and the "openness" people always talk about. I'm a cheap bastard and just downloading an APK off the internet of something I want works just as well as buying it from the store. Of course I'm a lazy bastard at times and buy things off the store from time to time.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 8, 2012)

I've used an older version of iOS way back when and I'm currently using my Kindle Fire with modified Android. The latter is a definite improvement over the former.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not too fond of iOS but at least it's streamlined. With Android devices, there's so many of them that one build of Android can run great on one device but be terrible on another. At least with iOS if you buy the product, you're guaranteed (mostly) to have the OS running well.


I haven't done so myself but I'd say you're more or less guaranteed a pretty good experience if you have a Nexus device running AOSP or similar.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> You could get the metro interface on Android.  There is a UI for it in the market.


It would really not be the same, the UI is not only about the "Hubs", it it doesn't have any menus, which Android seems to love, everything is contained within screens that you can flip around. While you can get the hubs in another OS, you don't get the whole functionality of the OS.

It seems that most people here likes Android. I have not used 4.0 but seems by far the best and the most polished iteration yet.

So no love for Blackberry or webOS?


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 16, 2012)

iPhone 1.1.4. Its awesome .

I also love CM7 builds of Gingerbread.


----------



## Ralph Steven (Dec 18, 2013)

Certainly Android! Intuitive, simple and customizable


----------



## HtheB (Dec 27, 2013)

Sailfish OS all the way! 
It's the most awesome and unique OS, like MeeGo/Maemo 
nuff said 

Edit: By the way, nice bumping such an old thread Ralph Steven...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2013)

At least it's a valid bump.


----------

